# anybody take out a radio from a 2006 altima?



## voodrew (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a 2006 altima stock radio (no Sat, no disc changer). I want to pull it out to install and Aux jack for an MP3 player. any advice on how to properly access the back of the radio unit?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea its real easy man..just carefully pop off the cover around the heater controls..once you have that off theres some screws that hold the fascia surrounding the radio thats connected to your two vents and goes all the way up to the windshield and is held in by 2 long tabs, once you take those 2 screws off just pop that long piece off carefully and then that exposes the the 4 screws in each corner to take the radio out and then do what ya gotta do and put it all back together..if ya got any questions on this just hit me back..hope it helps..NickAltima


----------



## Samets (May 17, 2010)

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/68012-head-unit-removal-walk-through-2005s.html


----------

